# R32 front brakes on my mk3 vr6



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

factory mk4 r32 brakes
painted the calipers black
all that is needed is to space out the carrier from the spindle about 4-5 mm


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

nice.
I'd like bigger brakes on my 2.0, but I'd rather not have to find somebody to make me a monster 4x100 rotor.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 front brakes on my mk3 vr6 (.therealvrt)*

Nice! You take that beast up to Mosport for the road course track days?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: R32 front brakes on my mk3 vr6 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Nice! You take that beast up to Mosport for the road course track days?


i have been a drag racer until now
gonna take it slow and start on some easier tracks first
mosport and calabogie will be in the future


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: R32 front brakes on my mk3 vr6 (.therealvrt)*

u used the mk3 spindle and just spaced out the carrier a few millimeters?
mk3 or mk4 brake line?
whats the smallest wheel u can fit over them?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: R32 front brakes on my mk3 vr6 (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_u used the mk3 spindle and just spaced out the carrier a few millimeters?
mk3 or mk4 brake line?
whats the smallest wheel u can fit over them?

yes i used the mk3 vr spindle
i used the r32 brake lines that came with the set i bought
i was going to reuse the stainless lines that were on the car (i was originaly a 4 bolt w/ g60 brakes) but those line were too short
17 inch min rim
i have a 17x75 rim with a 35 offset and i need an 8mm spacer to clear


----------

